# Schwinn Aluminum Comp at Walmart



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

Seriously, is $198.00 a bad buy for the bike? I won't be jumping off cliffs and stuff. Just general XC riding. Maybe some downhill. What do you think?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Buying ANYTHING from walmart is bad


----------



## khoalie (Oct 22, 2009)

a buck more and you could have this

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Thruster-29-Mountain-Bike/12961432


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, khoalie. Will investigate further.
Highdell, you one of them that "liberal, pinko, commie **** whut thanks Walmart is sponsible for all whuts ailin the werl along with Mcdonalds?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> ...
> Highdell, you one of them that "liberal, pinko, commie **** whut thanks Walmart is sponsible for all whuts ailin the werl along with Mcdonalds?


No, it's just...


----------



## khoalie (Oct 22, 2009)

if only they made those in bibs, yes!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wal mart sells cheap junk for a lot of stuff. the bike does not come with sizes for fit, for one. the bike may fit if you're "average", but if you're outside the norm, then it likely won't fit. then, it comes with bargain basement low end parts you'll find on bikes meant for tooling around the neighborhood (which is what their "mountain bikes" are really meant for).

I only blame wal-mart for treating its employees like crap. the reason it sells cheap junk is because people buy cheap junk. that's the consumers' fault. if more people realized the true concept of value (that longevity is more important than up-front cost), they might buy slightly better things when they do spend money.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Nobody has to work at Walmart, nobody has to shop at Walmart. 

I don't shop at Walmart, but I know people that do to make ends meet. Good for them.

Last I heard, you can't live off food at Wholefoods on 8 bucks an hour.


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

Someone once told me everyone complains about Walmart except the consumer. Example, Maxwell House coffee, Food Lion, $10.00, Walmart, $7.50. When you are unemployed, every dollar count.
Actually, Walmart sells a lot of the same "cheap junk" everybody else does, they just sell it a little cheaper. Since all the vendors have moved overseas, if a store is to have merchandise, the store has to buy it from the vendor or else it has no product to sell.
Back to my question, does anyone have any experience with the Aluminum comp? is it worth $200?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't mind shopping there, it's just the toothless cretins I have to share my shopping experience with that creeps me out!

And why the elderly greeters? Can't they all get together somewhere and play bridge? They're rarely knowledgeable or helpful.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

And no bike from anywhere other than a bike store is worth any money. Do your LBS a favor, and buy from them.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

dirt farmer said:


> And no bike from anywhere other than a bike store is worth any money. Do your LBS a favor, and buy from them.


Jeeeeez. Just think of all those happy suckers that buy bikes from other sources.

Can't believe someone (other than a shop owner) would voice such an opinion.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Why would you buy a bike from Walmart after hanging out at MTBR.com? You should have known better.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> Someone once told me everyone complains about Walmart except the consumer. Example, Maxwell House coffee, Food Lion, $10.00, Walmart, $7.50. When you are unemployed, every dollar count.
> Actually, Walmart sells a lot of the same "cheap junk" everybody else does, they just sell it a little cheaper. Since all the vendors have moved overseas, if a store is to have merchandise, the store has to buy it from the vendor or else it has no product to sell.
> Back to my question, does anyone have any experience with the Aluminum comp? is it worth $200?


I looked at it a while back (not for buying) just cause it actually looked decent.....until you look further:eekster: .To start off the rear hub is a Freewheel not a Hub and freehub body assy= no support from the hub to the end of the axle. Crappy 75a Kenda Nevegal look alikes (not even a real kenda tire). "21 speed drive train" all put together by the same kid that cant put together the dining room set right..... the frame,crank and fork might be OK for a extreme beginner. but that's pretty much where it all ends. Is it worth $200 I say yes but don't confuse it for a Mountain Bike. I wouldn't take it off the bike path!


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

If you're looking for a cheap entry level bike check out these Forge bikes. Yes they're around 400 bucks but you can use any target coupon or even open up a credit card and save 10% on your total purchase. 
The reason I recommend these bikes is because they have decent entry level stuff that can be upgraded later on. 
17 Inch Red

19 inch Charcoal

19 inch Blue 

I realize we all don't want to spend 1500 bucks on a new rig and I can appreciate that. At the same time though you don't want to waste your money on a dead end bike that will disintegrate on you. 
Good luck bud!


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

For around $400 you can go to Performance Bicycle and pick up a GT Avalanche 3.0 with disc brakes. A huge improvement in quality that you can actually ride off road and not worry about collapsing a downtube or snapping a fork into a 100 pieces on the first little jump/drop you don't land just right.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> I don't mind shopping there, it's just the toothless cretins I have to share my shopping experience with that creeps me out!
> 
> And why the elderly greeters? Can't they all get together somewhere and play bridge? They're rarely knowledgeable or helpful.


Your condescending attitude towards the old and the poor is appalling. I hope you never become either one.

Their toothless because they can't afford dental care or an implant. Old people, I assume, are used as greeters so they don't have to walk the floor or carry stuff in the back.

If you shop at Wholefoods, you won't have to deal with either demographic.

I don't shop at Walmart because its too far. I go to the ethnic grocers. They are just as cheap.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah, the tempting siren call of the economically reflectorized, dorkdisced, plastipedaled Wallyride. It will result in its new owner's bloodcurdling scream as it dissolves at the molecular level under the rider's a$$ on some techy stretch of singletrack its fifth or sixth time out. Tragic really. And I'm not even talking about the OP's plan to eventually do a little DH with it. :eekster:


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> I don't mind shopping there, it's just the toothless cretins I have to share my shopping experience with that creeps me out!
> 
> And why the elderly greeters? Can't they all get together somewhere and play bridge? They're rarely knowledgeable or helpful.


For an educated (allegedly) person you sure come across as a real ****** bagg , but I'm sure that is just your internet persona right ?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

If that is your budget, go for it. The important part is that you get on a bike. 

We own a Schwinn cruiser that cost us a bit more. I believe its called the Alloy 7. It serves us well. 

Tread lightly though, fixing one of those bikes may cost as much as the bike itself. 

And you don't want to injure yourself either.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

You could probably find something used for around the same price that's much better.

*I'm doing real good avoiding this WM argument ****. I don't need any more stupid PMs from the crybabies*


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

if you actually want to ride the bike, its not going to cut it. they make those bikes with the expectation that the person might ride it 10 miles before tossing it into the shed forever and forgetting about it (most common outcome). 

your (by far, leaps and bounds) best option for a 200 dollar bike.. is a used 500 dollar bike. theres tons of them on craigslist, ebay, etc. you could probably snatch up someones hardrock for 200.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I ride a 2000 Schwinn Moab 1 with XTR which I purchased from a bike shop back in the day. 
I wonder if people think I'm riding a Wal-Mart bike?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> ...Back to my question, does anyone have any experience with the Aluminum comp? is it worth $200?


I'm gonna say no, it's not. but if you wanna get it and take it off-road, them maybe we can have that New Orleans style funeral, with a jazz band in the procession, after all:devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> if you actually want to ride the bike, its not going to cut it. they make those bikes with the expectation that the person might ride it 10 miles before tossing it into the shed forever and forgetting about it (most common outcome). ....


that's _it_!!!! gotta be. there's a conspiracy afoot here ppl. the plan is that if more ppl bought wallybikes and throw them away after very little use, those ppl will go back to driving thier cars and fewer and fewer new riders will be out where they belong, on trails, instead of sitting in a traffic jam wasting gas and making oil companies richer


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Schwinn Aluminum Comp? Never heard of it.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

$200 budget? Simple. Go to craigslist and go used. End of discussion.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> Someone once told me everyone complains about Walmart except the consumer. Example, Maxwell House coffee, Food Lion, $10.00, Walmart, $7.50. When you are unemployed, every dollar count.
> Actually, Walmart sells a lot of the same "cheap junk" everybody else does, they just sell it a little cheaper. Since all the vendors have moved overseas, if a store is to have merchandise, the store has to buy it from the vendor or else it has no product to sell.
> Back to my question, does anyone have any experience with the Aluminum comp? is it worth $200?


I buy my food at wal-mart and I buy household cleaning supplies and toiletries at wal-mart. why? selection. since I buy mostly fresh ingredients for food, wal-mart really isn't much cheaper than anywhere else. wal-mart IS cheaper on processed junk food, but since I don't buy that stuff, it isn't a big deal.

BUT, wal-mart's produce is lower quality than most other sources I use. I also shop at the other grocery stores in town and at the farmer's market, depending on the items I'm looking for. And yes, the local Mexican grocery's price on limes just blows wal-mart away.

I do not buy objects there, because they do not even carry the same stuff in a lot of product categories. sure, their electronics might be the same brands/models that some other retailers carry. that stuff has a fairly high demand for the midrange stuff.

but other stuff? not even close. the average consumer can't tell the difference between le creuset bakeware and the corning ware you're likely to find at wallyworld. they certainly don't sell the same bikes you'd find elsewhere. hell, as already mentioned, even Target carries better bikes, and that's not saying a lot.

no matter what they look like, the bikes you get at wal-mart are suited for bike path, neighborhood riding, and getting the local drunk (whose driver's license has been revoked) to work. You might get away with riding them on trails occasionally, but durability will be an issue.

As much as people want to complain about it, there's a cost of entry to any hobby that requires equipment. if you don't like it, your best option is go look at used equipment to get the price you want...not to buy something that's cheaper new that lacks the necessary performance. if you can't even swing that, then find another hobby.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

floydlippencott said:


> For an educated (allegedly) person you sure come across as a real ****** bagg , but I'm sure that is just your internet persona right ?


Yeah. I'm pretty sure it's just me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> Someone once told me everyone complains about Walmart except the consumer. Example, Maxwell House coffee, Food Lion, $10.00, Walmart, $7.50. When you are unemployed, every dollar count.
> Actually, Walmart sells a lot of the same "cheap junk" everybody else does, they just sell it a little cheaper. Since all the vendors have moved overseas, if a store is to have merchandise, the store has to buy it from the vendor or else it has no product to sell.
> Back to my question, does anyone have any experience with the Aluminum comp? is it worth $200?


Actually, that's not true. Wal-mart strong-arms their vendors to produce products even cheaper than normal. There are many products at walmart that you "think" are the same elsewhere, but they manage to make them less durable, cheaper, thinner, out of less quality materials, etc. This is how wal-mart is able to offer the "same" stuff cheaper, except that often it's not the "same". Bikes are a VERY good example. They use crap-quality metals and welds, plastic bushings, and so on. I can't tell you how many people would come in with wal-mart bikes (when I was a bike shop mech) that were BENT or had catastrophically failed from riding. Then of course you can't replace anything because those bikes aren't meant to have parts compatable with th rest of mountain biking. Sure, you can replace a few things, but headsets, bottom brackets, cranks, shocks, pivots, springs and so on can be a nightmare. Then of course consumers are SHOCKED when they learn that to buy a new QUALITY low-end wheel, it's going to cost $50 or more, add a low-end tire and tube and you're at $75+, sometimes more than half of what they paid for the bike in the first place. Most of those bikes have stickers that say "bike is not intended for off-road riding", which means that they blatently use false advertising by calling them "mountain bikes" and having all the "extreme" graphics and frame styles that make them look like they are supposed to be used for such a purpose.

The point is, stay far far away. Those bikes are junk. They are put together by morons (one of our primary services at the bike shop was to CORRECTLY assemble these bikes after wal-mart had screwed it up, of course that cost an additional $30 on top of the bike, but it makes it MUCH safer). The parts are junk and will constantly go out of adjustment. They will not be reliable. You will not have a good time mountain biking most likely.

Now, what most of us DO suggest is to buy as good of a bike that you can afford. Forget suspension or real fancy parts/frame styles. You want something reliable that is fun to ride. Usually one of the best ideas these days is to buy a low-end rigid 29er bike, even a single speed if necessary (cheap). These will roll over obstacles pretty well due to being 29ers, and then you get decent parts that will hold up for a while.

Think about food, you can make a quality meal with ingredients and few "shortcuts" and eat something that is going to benefit you, or you can go cram down some fast food crap (and I like the odd hamburgers and such, but there are far worse things out there even) that is absolutely terrible for you and will have a net negative impact. At the least, think about it in terms of safety.


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> wal mart sells cheap junk for a lot of stuff. the bike does not come with sizes for fit, for one. the bike may fit if you're "average", but if you're outside the norm, then it likely won't fit. then, it comes with bargain basement low end parts you'll find on bikes meant for tooling around the neighborhood (which is what their "mountain bikes" are really meant for).
> 
> I only blame wal-mart for treating its employees like crap. the reason it sells cheap junk is because people buy cheap junk. that's the consumers' fault. if more people realized the true concept of value (that longevity is more important than up-front cost), they might buy slightly better things when they do spend money.


:thumbsup:

Walmart, kills small business "forcing" low wage, unskilled workers to come to them and then they treat their employees like sh*t.

However, it is worth noting that Wal*Mart is 1 of the "greenest" companies in America. I am sure its not for environmental reasons, but because they don't believe in waste - because waste costs money and lowers profits.

To the OP:
While in Wal*Mart, look at the emplyees. Ask yourself, if that who you want building your bike. When riding trails, you will be relying on your bike to get you in and out of the trail. Most of that will be components, but also the assembly of those components. You already know you will have cheap stuff, but do you want that cheap stuff assembled by unqualified people?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

There is a potential that you'll get a better deal on Craigslist. But for a newb, that can swing both ways. You need to know what to look for, and you need to be able to assess a lemon bike. 

If you don't know what youre doing, phone a friend


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I tried finding it on walmarts website but couldn't, but assuming its a hardtail, it probably isn't terrible. But how are you at bike wrenching? I would occassionally buy a department store bike still (sometimes the frames are the same as other LBS brands use at higher price points), strip them down and then rebuild the properly.

Take this ONE for example. It was a department store full suspension, and the frame was the same as KHS used at the time.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> I tried finding it on walmarts website but couldn't, but assuming its a hardtail, it probably isn't terrible. But how are you at bike wrenching? I would occassionally buy a department store bike still (sometimes the frames are the same as other LBS brands use at higher price points), strip them down and then rebuild the properly.
> 
> Take this ONE for example. It was a department store full suspension, and the frame was the same as KHS used at the time.


that is sweet. actually, its like finding hidden treasure. loved the post.

any dumb ass can throw money at a situation and get it done. getting it done when handicapped by limited resources, is genius.

there is always a way. if any of you have the recent Dirt Rag mag, the article in the back titled "Huffy Dedication" says it all. Its not the bike, its the experience.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Really?*



dirt farmer said:


> And no bike from anywhere other than a bike store is worth any money. Do your LBS a favor, and buy from them.


So anyone who has purchased a frame from a custom builder got ripped off?

You should be careful making blanket, general statements. They're usually wrong.


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

blizzardpapa, the bike I ride now, I bought at Walmart 5 years ago. I was young and ignorant in those days, I was only 55. I really tried to get serious with my riding in the past year, and just discovered MTBR a few weeks ago. You are right, after reading the MTBR forums, why would I think of buying a Walmart bike. I happened to see the Schwinn Aluminum Comp in a Walmart at Lexington, NC and saw it had an aluminum frame, trigger shifters, and disk brakes, which seems to be a "standard" the MTB'ers' shoot for. My son-in-law says he bought a bike with disk brakes to avoid v-brake problems but discovered disk brakes are just a new type of problem. I was happy to see I did, in fact, start an interesting discussion on shopping the "big box" stores as some people call them. When I buy a "better" bike, I will probably buy CL or a LBS, maybe something used in good condition. As far as upkeep and repair, I am a "Class A" maintenance mechanic, and while that may not be the same as a bicycle mechanic, there isn't much I can't repair, tune-up, or keep working. Thanks to everyone for their input. Some good and some "kinda strange" (The young woman's picture fer instance).:thumbsup:


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

OH NO! thought I was bidding $25 for a Haro Mountain bike. found out I won a Hannah Montana bike.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Look closely at the deparment store bikes......many will have stickers on them that state *"these bikes are not intended for off road use"*


----------



## AndrewMiller (Aug 26, 2010)

Popper252 said:


> If you're looking for a cheap entry level bike check out these Forge bikes. Yes they're around 400 bucks but you can use any target coupon or even open up a credit card and save 10% on your total purchase.
> The reason I recommend these bikes is because they have decent entry level stuff that can be upgraded later on.
> 17 Inch Red
> 
> ...


Whoa some of them look just like the 2010 gary fisher hardtails. And there called Forge bikes? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm looks like a forgery to me!!!


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

If you absolutely have to have a bike at this min yeah then get it. Bring it to lbs so they can tru wheels an setup everything proper. This is gonna be around 70 bucks. Then look at the bike an ask yourself is it really worth 300 dollars? I started on walgoose when I was 12. Do what you want to, and becareful


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> Look closely at the deparment store bikes......many will have stickers on them that state *"these bikes are not intended for off road use"*


If there was enough room on those stickers, they would go on to say "do not use in techy situations like twigs, pebbles, ants, leaves, etc. or else serious injury and/or death may result." Same warning as should go on the really cheesy levels of suntour forks.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

Try a local bike shop and see what their entry level bikes go for. I got a Giant Yukon last year on sale for $500 and 1 year no interest. I upgraded from a Giant Hybrid which was an upgrade from a K Mart Huffy.

If you can afford it get a decent entry level bike. If you can't afford you may want to be careful on real trails. One good accident could cost a lot more in medical bills than a good bike would have cost in the first place.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Jayem's post is very good and very true- you are a sucker if you think the Sony television you buy there is the same as the one at Best Buy or even Target.

TC, as some people have said, look at Craigslist. See how many Mongeese are for sale there. People buy them, have problems, and pass them off to the next guy looking for a deal. Scope the main forum directory page here- all of those companies (except Mongoose/Schwinn and maybe Iron Horse/K2) are reputable manufacturers.

You are in luck because (in most areas) you are getting towards the end of the season, and 2010 models are (or will be) getting clearanced out. Jensen and PricePoint are two net retailers cutting prices, and bike shops in your area probably will be too.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

dirt farmer said:


> And no bike from anywhere other than a bike store is worth any money. Do your LBS a favor, and buy from them.


What a POS - I built it ALL myself (wheels included)...should have spent more $$:thumbsup: 








Oh, I got the paint to paint my coil and rotors at a local HWS.
Got my chain and bar tape from the LBS tho...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> blizzardpapa, the bike I ride now, I bought at Walmart 5 years ago. I was young and ignorant in those days, I was only 55. I really tried to get serious with my riding in the past year, and just discovered MTBR a few weeks ago. You are right, after reading the MTBR forums, why would I think of buying a Walmart bike. I happened to see the Schwinn Aluminum Comp in a Walmart at Lexington, NC and saw it had an aluminum frame, trigger shifters, and disk brakes, which seems to be a "standard" the MTB'ers' shoot for. My son-in-law says he bought a bike with disk brakes to avoid v-brake problems but discovered disk brakes are just a new type of problem. I was happy to see I did, in fact, start an interesting discussion on shopping the "big box" stores as some people call them. When I buy a "better" bike, I will probably buy CL or a LBS, maybe something used in good condition. As far as upkeep and repair, I am a "Class A" maintenance mechanic, and while that may not be the same as a bicycle mechanic, there isn't much I can't repair, tune-up, or keep working. Thanks to everyone for their input. Some good and some "kinda strange" (The young woman's picture fer instance).:thumbsup:


There are a variety of aluminum alloys, steel alloys, and titanium alloys used in bikes, and there's a huge variety of mechanical properties of those alloys, as well as price points.

I would not buy something that was just "aluminum", just as much as I would not buy something that was high-tensile steel. A good first step would be looking at a bike where the manufacturer actually tells you what alloy(s) they use in the frame (and other parts, too). Is the frame 6061, 7075, M5, A1, ZR9000, 4130 cromoly, Reynolds 853, etc etc? If the manufacturer ACTUALLY tells you, you'll be able to get some feedback about the general properties of the material...its stiffness, vibration damping, weight, etc.

Trigger shifters and disc brakes are also not the be-all end-all items, either. There are still grip shifters, thumbies, and dual control levers, too...and each type has its own devotees. Not to mention, there are lemons and gems, too. I've been happy with the performance of Deore and better trigger shifters. Wholly unsatisfied with anything less. It's been awhile since I used twist (grip) shifters, but they are pretty reliable, too. I've used some absolutely atrocious disc brakes, too. I'm happy with the ones on both my bike (Magura Julie hydraulics) and my wife's bike (Avid BB7 cable-actuated). I have not used many other cable-discs that I've thought were worth anything. I have not used as many hydraulic models, but I have encountered some crappy hydros, too.

If you're on a budget, I think it's very difficult to go wrong with a rigid steel singlespeed. You can put meaty tires on it for some "suspension". It will be light, durable, and might actually be a pretty decent bike at $200, since you're not having to pay for derailleurs and suspension. Nuttin wrong with an inexpensive bike, but the companies that make bikes for the big box stores try to make them "look" like expensive bikes by tossing on flashy (but garbage) parts, when nobody really needs that stuff.


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent advice from everyone. Some of the things I mentioned such as aluminum, trigger shifters, etc. are what I have read on other forum posts. As I said, having a mechanical background i have been able to "tune" my $57 bike to were everything works as it should. I also know not to "push the limits" because my bike can probably exceed what I am capable of. IF I EVER FIND A JOB AND DECIDE TO UPGRADE, I will follow the advice I've been given and try CL or a LBS. Thanks to one and all.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> Seriously, is $198.00 a bad buy for the bike? I won't be jumping off cliffs and stuff. Just general XC riding. Maybe some downhill. What do you think?


Since no else brought it up, that bike at Wal-Mart is not a Schwinn. Schwinn went out of business in 2002, I believe and Pacific Cycles bought the rights to put Schwinn stickers on their bikes (along with Mongoose and a few others). There may be some entity of Schwinn left but not at Wal-Mart for sure. Maybe my facts are off a bit, but I know after they went belly up I had to order a derailleur hanger through a local toy store (since Pacific has rights to all Schwinn parts also).

Maybe none of this matters much to you since you are shopping for a bike at Wal-Mart to begin with. You can get a bottom line mountain bike at your LBS for not much more than that and at least get free tune ups and support. Just a thought.


----------



## Cedar Branch Biker (Jul 28, 2010)

rumor has it that Walmart owns Schwinn, now. Unsubstantiated.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Umm...*



Cedar Branch Biker said:


> rumor has it that Walmart owns Schwinn, now. Unsubstantiated.


This is corporate America. There are no secret, shell companies.

Not sure where you "heard" this rumor, but Walmart isn't in the bike manufacturing business, they're in the product distribution business.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

What Ken said.

Pacific Cycles seems to be alive and well - http://www.pacific-cycle.com/


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I read somewhere that Walmart is nothing more than the world's biggest and most efficient supply chain.


----------



## KnLbiking (Feb 26, 2021)

Cedar Branch Biker said:


> Someone once told me everyone complains about Walmart except the consumer. Example, Maxwell House coffee, Food Lion, $10.00, Walmart, $7.50. When you are unemployed, every dollar count.
> Actually, Walmart sells a lot of the same "cheap junk" everybody else does, they just sell it a little cheaper. Since all the vendors have moved overseas, if a store is to have merchandise, the store has to buy it from the vendor or else it has no product to sell.
> Back to my question, does anyone have any experience with the Aluminum comp? is it worth $200?


Bought mine yesterday. Love it. Initial quality is great. Lighter than thought it would be too.


----------



## KnLbiking (Feb 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I'm gonna say no, it's not. but if you wanna get it and take it off-road, them maybe we can have that New Orleans style funeral, with a jazz band in the procession, after all:devil:


I disagree. Its worth 200 all day in my opinion. As far as everyone bashing the bike, I really don't understand it. Of course there are better bikes out there. But certainly for the money this is a great ride. About 2 yrs ago i purchased a 29" Mongoose Excursion mtn bike from Walmart. My son was learning to ride so i wanted something to ride with him. Bike cost around $150 n held up well even doin trail riding. Like a vehicle, its all about maintaining what u have. I have 100s of hrs riding the mongoose n the only real issues ive had was periodically wld have to readjust the rear derailleur. Good luck. B safe no matter what ur riding!


----------



## Hondaroots02 (6 mo ago)

I bought one of these schwinn aluminum comps back in 09 and I’m still riding it today. Pretty sure I got my $200 worth out of it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Let's go riding.
This I gotta see.
=sParty


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Buy a decent used bike instead.


----------

